

Facebook to open goldmine of data to advertisers (Huge privacy implications) - nickb
http://business.timesonline.co.uk/tol/business/industry_sectors/technology/article2317509.ece

======
cturner
I read _Brave New World_ this weekend. I think Huxley's vision of dystopia is
closer to the bone than Orwell's - we see in facebook that people (including
me!) want to join what would in the wrong hands be a very effective police-
state tool. "Tell us who your friends are."

------
brlewis
The article seems to imply Google has backed off from ad targeting. I don't
think so. An email I got about the death of someone's mother caused gmail to
put an ad in the sidebar about grief counseling in his city.

People accept google's targeted ads because the info isn't passed back to
advertisers; the system shows a relevant ad based on text and then (as far as
I know) forgets it. If Facebook eventually works the same way, I think
objections will subside.

